# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Dreaming of real places you visit later in life

## redshift

Hello,

I have had this happen to me three times in the past.  I would have a reoccuring dream of a certain location that at the time I thought was just dreamt up.  Then later in life, I would visit a location and it was the place in my reoccuring dream.  "This is the place I dreamt of" i would think to myself.  I know I have never been to those places before dreaming of them.

One of the reoccuring dream was where I was floating in the ocean just off shore of the beach of a tropical island.  The beach was actually not a sandy beach, but rocky with volcanic rocks.  The beach was actually at a trialngular point of the island where a mountain range came down to it that allowed you to island on both sides of the mountain.   I live in Hawaii, so at the time, I attributed this locale as a dreamt up location from my beach experiences here. 

Years later after having this reoccuring dream, I mountained biked to Kaena Point on Oahu.  It's a remote area that you need to hike or bike a few miles to get to.  I had never been there before.  But when I got there, I had this strange relaxed, calm, and content feeling.  Then when I got to the very point, I looked towards the island/mountain, and it was the exact view I had in my dream years earlier.  ( those of you who are familiar with the place know that it is a very unique view)  

I have had this happen to two other places as well.  What amazes me is that I dreamt up these locales exatcly as they are in real life (not similarly, but exactly) .

Redshift

----------


## Genjyo

Nex thing this happens you may want to write a detailed description or create an image of the location.  I've often wondered about this.  Welcome btw redshift!

----------


## coreysnyder

dude I think this is how we have dejavu. I have had this happen soo many times in my life. The scary part is when the same thing happens in ur dream, that is happening in reality. I have done this b4 and predicted what would happen next. Just by remembering what happened in my dream. Its very freaky!!

----------


## redshift

It is sort of like Deja vu, yes.  But is it really?  I think it is even more mysterious than dejavu.  My experience with dejavu is you come across a situation that you is oddly to familar, someplace you have been before, or something that you swore happened before.  But all the times I had deja vu, I was not able to single out when, where, and if the first situation really happened.  I believe it's mostly physilogical -- a release of some brain chemical or firings of synapses in the temporal lobe.

But with dreaming of places before going there, that is a little different.  Because they were reoccuring dreams, I can specifically remember dreaming about the place in the past.

Just a thought...

----------


## Gwendolyn

I do this a whole lot. I think it's really neat, especially since I keep a dream journol. I can look back and say, " That's really wierd...". Anyway, I don't think it is an uncommon experience. Be happy you have had the experience.

----------


## DNK

I've dreamt of a place and then visited something that eerily resembled it later on, which immediately would spark a reaction. Is this some psychic phenomenon or just psychology, I don't know. I sometimes realized, though, that the place resembled the dream simply because the dream was fairly basic, and it was just a matter of time before, statistically speaking, I'd find something like it. Then again, I've had some pretty coincidental experiences...

----------

